# Tour de Scottsdale 2009 - roll call



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

..........


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

2010 for sure. This year, too long a drive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

..........


----------



## jacks dad (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to hijack your roll call post, but I am a new to road biking since April and starting hear the buzz about Tour de Scottsdale at area LBS. Is this considered a tour for all level of riders or geared for experienced riders?

thanks...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

..........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> At the risk of being corrected by one of the others here, I would say all cyclists.
> 
> Last year there was, what appeared to be, a 9 or 10 old boy on a mountain bike. Riding it with his dad.


Yeah, I couldn't hold his wheel!


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## jacks dad (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks. I will give it a shot this year. I found the website of the event group sponsoring this and looks like a lot of fun. What I couldnt find on the site was info on the lane closing, is one lane blocked off along the entire 70 miles loop? Including the uphill along Shea in FH?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The traffic control is excellent. If I remember correctly, we had one lane everywhere that two lanes were available for cars. Dynamite and McDowell Mtn road we were pretty much on the shoulder. All intersections were manned by police and we had the right of way. One of the best, if not the best, organized rides I've ever been on.


----------



## chas5131 (Jul 19, 2006)

Why don't they add a century option?


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm in....


----------



## Cato (Oct 13, 2005)

Signed up and paid. Did the route on Sunday in the steamy heat, and can't recall ever being so drenched in sweat!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

chas5131 said:


> Why don't they add a century option?


It's technically a race, not a ride, so one route for all. That's why the intersections are all manned, even if one happens to be two hours behind the leaders.:blush2: 

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Cato said:


> Signed up and paid. Did the route on Sunday in the steamy heat, and can't recall ever being so drenched in sweat!


You went right by my house then. I was sleeping tho.  Toomany Zmud and I are going to ride up 9 mile hill this year and also try to connect rio verde to Bartlett Lake on dirt road. Much to do, so little time.

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Yeah, I couldn't hold his wheel!


I wouldn't call it a beginner's ride tho. If bartlett lake is advanced for you, I would call it soft intermediate.

b21


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

..........


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

How about on Saturday when we pick up our packets. I would definetly like to get together.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> 9 mile would be good - don't we have to do it on a weekend though??
> 
> I really want to do the Rio Verde to Bartlett though - that would be fun.
> 
> You should check with Yuri B, I'm guessing those guys have done it.


yes, traffic is an issue. they need to widen that road. We should all be ready for dirt by October tho. Start at your house ride to my house via Bartlett Lake.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> We really should try to do a RBR get together on Sunday afternoon for an hour or two. Just we can all meet.
> 
> Somewhere like the Yardhouse - the one over at Desert Springs.
> 
> ...


You mean Desert Ridge. Good location for me, I'm in. I talked to BigBossMan today, he's doing it again this year, too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

........


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Tempting - gotta check the calendar 

Edit: I'm in - on my cross bike....


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

It looks like this year it's a race for Cat 1+2 but a "tour" for everyone else. Does that mean it won't be timed for the "tour"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

..........


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Poal*



toomanybikes said:


> We have to set up a get together.


Friday or Sat?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Some guys aren't getting in until Friday, so I think Sat nite would work best.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*don't have the legs for it yet*

I wanted to do this ride since moving here a year ago, but one month off of knee surgery and I don't have the legs for it yet. I have only been doing 20-25 mile rides since the surgery. Rode 46 yesterday including some steep stuff (Via Llinda up into Hidden Hills) and that was really all I had in me. If I had been coming up Shea out of Ftn Hls, I could have made it, but that would have took it all out of me. Oh well, there is next year. The ride comes within 1/2 mile of my house, maybe I will take the cowbell down to 136th and cheer you on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

..........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

2many, when are you arriving?

I know you told me, but I forgot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

.......


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, time to see if anyone wants to meet Saturday night at the Yardhouse on Tatum at Desert Ridge after packet pick up.

I understand toomanybikes is buying the first round.

Who's in and what time works for everyone?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Okay, time to see if anyone wants to meet Saturday night at the Yardhouse on Tatum at Desert Ridge after packet pick up.
> 
> I understand toomanybikes is buying the first round.
> 
> Who's in and what time works for everyone?


I'm in. Pick-up is from 10-4, so say 2?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Okay, time to see if anyone wants to meet Saturday night at the Yardhouse on Tatum at Desert Ridge after packet pick up.
> 
> I understand toomanybikes is buying the first round.
> 
> Who's in and what time works for everyone?


are we doing bartlett that day?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> are we doing bartlett that day?


In the morning, duh!

At least I am. 

I'm not sure where the girls are riding that morning.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> are we doing bartlett that day?


Two o'clock is good with me. Gives us time to still take an easy evening ride to loosen up after the Bartlett lake romp!

Let's see what others have to say.

Toomany is purging himself at some Tibetan ashram for the next week, and won't be available, so post here, or PM me, and we'll see what can be worked out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

..........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

2many, only one ride in the last week, and it was a short one. I NEED to do Bartlett to get in shape.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*roll call*

I decided to go ahead and sign-up for the ride, so I will be limping along somewhere off-the-back. Since I'm riding it, I can meet for a beer Saturday.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Watch this space for further announcements. 

Looks like the meet up will be sometime after packet P/U saturday, at the place in Desert Ridge.

B21 is here, and 2many got in a little while ago. We have 3 more arriving tomorrow AM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

........


----------



## spudbiker (Mar 25, 2006)

I heard only noobs and Freds do that ride.................WTF ?!?!?!


----------



## spudbiker (Mar 25, 2006)

plus it is too effin HOT there - I am just drinking all weekend long


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

*Elevation/Comparison*

Hello, last minute sign-up and first time for this ride (need to get a ride in before TDT). Have done the Perimeter events, ie Tour de Phoenix/Tucson. Can someone tell me about the climb that's shown in the elevation map? I notice there's a long climb at the beginning. How does this compare to the Usery Pass climb or Barlett Lake entrance? Looks longer but how steep? 

Also, where about does it start? Thanks!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

spudbiker said:


> plus it is too effin HOT there - I am just drinking all weekend long


So am I.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

IN2SUN said:


> Hello, last minute sign-up and first time for this ride (need to get a ride in before TDT). Have done the Perimeter events, ie Tour de Phoenix/Tucson. Can someone tell me about the climb that's shown in the elevation map? I notice there's a long climb at the beginning. How does this compare to the Usery Pass climb or Barlett Lake entrance? Looks longer but how steep?
> 
> Also, where about does it start? Thanks!


Just the climb up Scottsdale Rd to Carefree, not steep at all. 

Starts at DC Ranch:

*COURSE DESCRIPTION*
*CAT 1 & 2 COMPETITORS*
Your race will begin on Thompson Peak Parkway at Desert Camp Blvd west. You will start at the Arch.

*RECREATIONAL TOUR*
The Starting line once again is at the wonderful Market Street Bridge at DC Ranch. The course will wind through approximately 70 miles of rolling hills and spectacular desert views.

Cyclists will follow lead vehicles for a controlled rolling start until they reach Thompson Peak Parkway.

1 - Thompson Peak west to 76th Street
2 - 76th Street north to Greyhawk Drive
3 - Greyhawk Drive west to Scottsdale
4 - Scottsdale north to Cave Creek
5 - Cave Creek east to Pima
6 - Pima south to Dynamite
7 - Dynamite east to Forest
8 - Forest south to McDowell Mountain
9 - McDowell Mountain south Fountain Hills 
10 - Fountain Hills south to Saguaro
11 - Saguaro south to Shea
12 - Shea west to 136th street
13 - 136th street north to Via Linda 
14 - Via Linda west to Frank Lloyd Wright
15 - Frank Lloyd Wright north to 100th street 
16 - 100th street north to Thompson Peak Parkway
17 - Thompson Peak Parkway north to McDowell Mountain Ranch
18 - McDowell Mountain Ranch east/northeast to Bell 
19 - Bell west to Thompson Peak Parkway
20 - Thompson Peak Parkway back to Finish
21 - Finish along Thompson Peak k Parkway at Desert Camp intersection


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

..........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> And yet, you are registered ........................
> 
> 
> If they let you out of Philly ..................


The TSA has been notified.

Have a nice flight!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

...........


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello, can someone post a google maps shot of the starting point? This Market Street Bridge @ DC Ranch. I'm not that familiar with this location and it would nice to know before hand. Thanks.

Oh, thanks for the elevation info zmudshark.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*How about that wind yesterday...*

The section from Rio Verde to Shea was awfully windy. But I did complete the ride and was still feeling good at the finish.

Didn't see anybody that looked like a cyclist at the YardHouse on Saturday, but I did enjoy a Stone IPA.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

maximum15 said:


> The section from Rio Verde to Shea was awfully windy. But I did complete the ride and was still feeling good at the finish.
> 
> Didn't see anybody that looked like a cyclist at the YardHouse on Saturday, but I did enjoy a Stone IPA.


I was in Tucson too late and couldn't make it to the YH. The ride was great, albeit a touch windy as you mentioned. I was pretty cooked after 3 consecutive days of riding but managed a 3:40 finish.
A very well put on event and traffic control was good.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey all, We didn't make it to the YH, long story...

But the ride was great, and yes, almost as windy as the Midwest.

2many saw someone that may have been Yuri, but not close enough to ask.

2many & I rode our Primato's.

I finished in a respectable (for an old guy) 3:37. I slowed a bit when I realized I wasn't going to break 3:30.

One more year and then I move to the 60+ group, maybe I can break the top 10 then!


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah the wind was crazy. I finished in 3:25, but completely died after Shea hill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

.........


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Great pics of the weekend, 2many.

FWIW, I rode with 2many on Saturday before the TdS, and the man was more machine than human. He's climbing better than i've ever seen him climb.

If he had put his heart into the TdS, he would have broken the 3:30 mark easily.

If he wasn't an alien, I would put him on the biscotti list to fatten him up.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Yuri, were you on the Bianchi?
> 
> If so, I saw you go by me.


Yes, I was on emptyset's old steel Bianchi. You should have yelled or crossed wheel or something. What were you riding?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

YuriB said:


> Yes, I was on emptyset's old steel Bianchi. You should have yelled or crossed wheel or something. What were you riding?


He was on his De Rosa. Plenty of pictures of the bike and the alien at toomanybikes.com


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

I did it and probably won't be doing it again. It was more circus than it was race. There were 10+ crashes in the lead group and most of them were due to the cone setups. Cones all the way from Rio Verde to Fountain hills was pointless. 

I also didn't like the pros having their own group as then no one took over the regular pack. We have 100 plus riders together for most of the race. Hence the crashing. Anyway, I finished with the lead group and kept the bike upright. I'll be heading back to USA cycling events for my safety.


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

> It was more circus than it was race.


I agree, the only part of this that was a "race" was the running clock. With a group that big and different riding abilities crashes will happen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

.......


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

Man, you guys way fast for me. I've got to get back into shape so it's more enjoyable. It was a nice ride though--nice scenery and smooth roads. Way better terrain than the Tour de Tucson/Phonenix.

Organization could be better, but again nice ride.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think 2009 will be my last Tour de Scottsdale. I was involved in a crash on Rio Verde that should not have happened. The person who caused it just had no idea of what he was doing on the road. I know that there is always a chance of getting hurt, but most of the accident I saw where avoidable. I ended up with a 1 month old carbon frame that now has 2 big chips out of it. I was lucky, two people had to be taken away and one guy had a bent aluminum frame. I think I am going to stick to riding with my friends and wife. I am to old to be hitting the ground anymore if it can be avoided.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess I got lucky. Most of the groups I got into had decent riders. I wasn't in too many real racer groups for very long. I did sit in with the Carlos O'Brien group up Tom Darlington for awhile, but they dropped me on cave Creek Rd.

I didn't see any crashes, and if I was near skitterish riders, I jumped up to the next pack.


----------



## Cato (Oct 13, 2005)

I was fairly far back and missed the shenanigans and carnage (4:38 for this old girl). I heard that someone turning a truck around in the road in Rio Verde near the fire station hit some riders...was that you dom3333? My only complaint was the single porta-jon at the rest stops and a ten+ minute wait to pee. Good thing I knew the route and the best trees on the side of the road.:wink:


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Luckly not me, I was in a group of 8 riders just going along when a rider on the side of the road just took off right into us. He was very sorry about what happened and new it was his fault. I got lucky and was not hurt badly at all. Cato thank you for your concern.


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

Cato said:


> I was fairly far back and missed the shenanigans and carnage (4:38 for this old girl). I heard that someone turning a truck around in the road in Rio Verde near the fire station hit some riders...was that you dom3333? My only complaint was the single porta-jon at the rest stops and a ten+ minute wait to pee. Good thing I knew the route and the best trees on the side of the road.:wink:


Huh, I finished at 4:36, maybe we were riding close by. I do recall trading places with a few female riders. Yeah, I agree about the porta-jons. I didn't wait long though.


----------



## Cato (Oct 13, 2005)

IN2SUN said:


> Huh, I finished at 4:36, maybe we were riding close by. I do recall trading places with a few female riders. Yeah, I agree about the porta-jons. I didn't wait long though.


Funny, that is. What kind of bike were you on?


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

Cato said:


> Funny, that is. What kind of bike were you on?


Asian dude with glasses and the red Tour de Scottsdale shirt with camelback. The bike was no logo carbon.


----------



## Cato (Oct 13, 2005)

IN2SUN said:


> Asian dude with glasses and the red Tour de Scottsdale shirt with camelback. The bike was no logo carbon.


I was on a white Trek, yellow camelback, hot pink/white jersey. Pro'ly rode together for a few.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

Tour de phoenix was my first event ever, did it in 4:10, I am 52 and 230lbs

Not sure i want to do it next year, i should be stronger as i took this up last summer. but bonked at end of the event. I belong to PMBC and we have a century coming up on january in casa grande...have not done 100miles yet and this one has no hills like tuscon


----------

